# Model S Refresh Toolbox Connection



## El0ngated (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello all. I bought a Toolbox and service information subscription so I can see live vehicle data for my 2021 Model S Plaid. Has anyone used Toolbox on the new Model S? It looks like the diagnostic port is 2 wire instead of 4 wire like previously. Tesla documentation has been no help, plus they haven't responded to my email yet. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## El0ngated (Sep 18, 2021)

I found out that Model S refresh uses 1000Base-T1 on the little 2 terminal "H-MTD" connector hidden under the screen. A converter is needed to allow Toolbox connection.
I confirmed that this one works: 100-1000BASE-T1 MediaConverter H-MTD Connector ($1000)
Also need this cable.


----------

